# Barking when tied up outside a store - any solution?



## DavidK (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all. I'm a first time poster here and wonder if someone can advise me. My wife and I have Waffle, a 9 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback / Lab mix. We rescued from the local shelter when she was about a year old and she has been a fantastic dog, fun, well behaved, and friendly, with very few behavioral problems.

I like to take Waffle with me when I walk to the bank, market, local restaurants, gym, etc. Usually this means tying her up outside the door, or maybe by the back of a parking lot, while I'm inside. Often she will bark at people that pass by, which of course they do not appreciate.

Is there any solution, other than not taking her, or hoping to find some far away corner, away from people? It's great to walk to my errands, and Waffle and I both get exercise this way, but I don't want to annoy or frighten my neighbors.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

How long are you when you pop into the shop , gym ect ?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

DO NOT LEAVE YOUR DOG OUTSIDE A STORE. There are so many instances of dogs being stolen when left unattended. If you do not leave your dog, the problem will not arise


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> DO NOT LEAVE YOUR DOG OUTSIDE A STORE. There are so many instances of dogs being stolen when left unattended. If you do not leave your dog, the problem will not arise


Agree with you Nina. No dog should be tied up.


----------



## DavidK (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. 

It's kind of disappointing to read your answers, because trips to the gym and such have become a nice ritual with Waffle (well, except for the barking) but I accept that you folks know more about this than I do - that's why I asked.

The security part is not really much of an issue, though. At the gym I had been tying her up near the front door, and the owner (who is also a dog owner, and sometimes ties his own dog up in the same area) kind of keeps his eye on her. At the restaurant, I usually tie her near the patio, and I'm just a few feet away.

Help me understand this. Aside from the obvious problem of her barking at people, are you saying that is it bad for a dog to be tied up, under any circumstances? This dog has a wonderful life with lots of adventures and gets tons of love from everyone around her - I mean, all things being equal, am I scarring her psyche or something by leaving her at the entrance of the gym for a while? 

I'm sorry. Maybe I'm in denial or something. Thank you to all who took the time to reply.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

DavidK said:


> I like to take Waffle with me when I walk to the bank, market, local restaurants, gym, etc. Usually this means tying her up outside the door, or maybe by the back of a parking lot, while I'm inside. Often she will bark at people that pass by, which of course they do not appreciate.


Sorry I cant help you with that as I don't take my dog out and tie her up anywhere I would be to afraid she would get stolen.
I know a lot of people take thier dogs to the local shops and tie them outside, but I have be honest I don't know many who tie them up in a parking lot then go to restaurant or gym:yikes::yikes:
Mary
x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

DavidK said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> It's kind of disappointing to read your answers, because trips to the gym and such have become a nice ritual with Waffle (well, except for the barking) but I accept that you folks know more about this than I do - that's why I asked.
> 
> ...


Different countries, different areas people have different views. I couldn't leave my dog tied up at the shops, seriously someone would steal him. Unfortunately its rife Leeds and many other areas in England.

A dog that is tied up for many hours at a time can become aggressive, basically that area is his territory.

I can only assume your dog is doing one of two things. Demanding someones attention, or insecure and defending himself as he doesn't have the flight option.

It may be helpful to re-train him to be calm and gain trust, unfortunately you will have no idea whether anyone has been mean to him while you have been shopping or in the gym.

I would stay with him and discourage him from barking have him focus on you and give lots of praise for good behaviour and hopefully a treat too.

I hope this helps 

Sue


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I would suggest that you enrol for the Good Citizen Dog training scheme. For the Gold Award there is a test of Relaxed Isolation where (with my assessor) the dog was tied to a post and I had to leave the area for ten minutes - it is not a Stay exercise by the way.
Obviously, you have to work up to this (and can go beyond the ten minutes if you wish) but it is something a good trainer can help with.

I too would be concerned about the dog's safety and security if tied up outside. One of the things we did was to get my dog used to being hugged in case a child came up to him and put arms around him as confident children do - so that's another factor to think about if you leave your dog tied up outside.

Sgurr


----------



## DavidK (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a good idea, thank you. I can see that I will have to do some soul searching here. I can see that there are any number of things that could go wrong here, even under ideal circumstances. Waffle is great around kids when I am there but if I wasn't - well, I guess I can't really be certain, can I.

Bu the way, in case someone has gotten the impression that my dog spends large parts of her day alone in some dusty lot, the photo of her below may show that in fact, she is a very happy girl.

Best wishes, all the replies are appreciated.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

DavidK said:


> The security part is not really much of an issue, though. At the gym I had been tying her up near the front door, and the owner (who is also a dog owner, and sometimes ties his own dog up in the same area) kind of keeps his eye on her. At the restaurant, I usually tie her near the patio, and I'm just a few feet away..


David, if you look on my website you will see just a small proportion of the dogs that are missing. The security implications are colossal, dogs are being stolen from all over the UK, and yet I still come across dogs tied up outside shops etc.

That was the whole point of my post. I would NEVER take that risk with any of my dogs.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

DavidK said:


> be certain, can I.
> 
> Bu the way, in case someone has gotten the impression that my dog spends large parts of her day alone in some dusty lot, the photo of her below may show that in fact, she is a very happy girl.


Not while she is tied up, obviously
Mary
x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DavidK reading your posts and they way they are written do I take it you are from 'over the pond'?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I Couldnt and wouldnt leave my dogs tied out side for no reason but thats just me....a man few years ago with a wee cairn and unfortunly something happend and the wee dog got the spooks and ended up running with the lose metal post running up the street to a bizy main road luckly we got her before she got there but the little thing was so scared....after seeing that i would never leave a dog tied up no matter....even it could be stolen then you would be sorry....plus i think when i dog does this is its upset that you have left her and you have gone, I know our local Asda have put a sign now not to tie dogs outside because of the barking people have complained.

why dont you take her out after the gym or before it or take her for a big long run!....:thumbsup:


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not sure that there would be any market for steeling a 9 year old dog but that just my assumption.

If you want to train her to relax when tied up you need to start off with very short times, like a 10 seconds, then return and reward her, but only if she is quiet. then build up the time slow and steady. If she was to make a fuss the minute you walk away, then start of with just on step and build up the distance from there, always rewarding the behaviour you want.

I think the bigger issue here is, safety and responsibility. What would happen if children teased the dog, or an aggressive dog came along?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DavidK said:


> That's a good idea, thank you. I can see that I will have to do some soul searching here. I can see that there are any number of things that could go wrong here, even under ideal circumstances. Waffle is great around kids when I am there but if I wasn't - well, I guess I can't really be certain, can I.
> 
> Bu the way, in case someone has gotten the impression that my dog spends large parts of her day alone in some dusty lot, the photo of her below may show that in fact, she is a very happy girl.
> 
> Best wishes, all the replies are appreciated.


i love that picture, its great,


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

How would you feel if your dog was taken while he was outside alone, if it happened then it would be too late to do anything and then i'm guessing you would feel very guilty!

Good pic by the way.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Shane said:


> I'm not sure that there would be any market for steeling a 9 year old dog but that just my assumption.


Once again Shane, age is no barrier to someone who wants to make money, by stealing a dog for reward :frown5:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would never leave Amber tied out side a shop or anywhere else, I think to much of her to do that to her.

Friends of our's have a rottie, he left her tied up out side a shop, when he came out someone was walking away with her, they said they thought she was a stray.


----------



## loxyfoxes (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi there, have you found a solution? I have the same problem with my dog. If I tie his lead to the fence at the swings so that my children can go on the slide etc, the dog howls and barks. Same if we walk to the school and tie him at the gate as dogs aren't allowed in the playground. He howls and other families are scared to walk past him into the school as he is so loud! I have to leave him at home instead (where is is fine) which is such a shame. He wouldn't get stolen where I leave him so that's fine.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread is 5 years old :yikes: :lol:

Loxyfoxes maybe you'd be better to start your own new thread


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

metaldog said:


> This thread is 5 years old :yikes: :lol:
> 
> Loxyfoxes *maybe you'd be better to start your own new thread *


Good idea.

This really though me seeing Ambers name there, she crossed the bridge nearly 4 years ago.


----------

